# In dire need of a eclipse avn726e harness



## c69ss396 (Nov 3, 2019)

I need the rca/video/mic harness for my eclipse AVN726E, I've looked everywhere, I will paypal $100 for the first person to ship one to me!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

There was just one on eBay.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You could make one. I used to make plugs all the time when I was wheeling and dealing collectable head units.


----------



## c69ss396 (Nov 3, 2019)

Theslaking said:


> You could make one. I used to make plugs all the time when I was wheeling and dealing collectable head units.


If I had use of both arms I'd try to make one but it's real hard to solder when you only have use of one arm. I lost most of the use my right arm in Iraq along with a few ribs and some of my right lung. I have no problem paying for one. I just have to find it, heck I'll even trade a AVN30D for it.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

FYI - you don't solder when you make harness's. But I understand your point. If I had an extra I'd give it to you.


----------



## c69ss396 (Nov 3, 2019)

Theslaking said:


> FYI - you don't solder when you make harness's. But I understand your point. If I had an extra I'd give it to you.


I won't except a hand out, (besides uncle Sam's check but I feel I earned that one) But if you could make one I would gladly pay.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Check the Japanese equivalent. Eclipse is still alive and well in other countries. Rakuten is a place to make purchases. 

Maybe the KW-1217 will work. It appears to be the same connector. Then you can move or add pins as needed


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

c69ss396 said:


> I won't except a hand out, (besides uncle Sam's check but I feel I earned that one) But if you could make one I would gladly pay.


It's not a hand out from me. I have lots of extra electronic stuff. I always let people that need my extra have it.


----------



## c69ss396 (Nov 3, 2019)

Theslaking said:


> Check the Japanese equivalent. Eclipse is still alive and well in other countries. Rakuten is a place to make purchases.
> 
> Maybe the KW-1217 will work. It appears to be the same connector. Then you can move or add pins as needed


That's not a 20 pin connector


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

There is a Japanese version of the 726. Find out what it is and that should help you get the vtr harness. Email a shop in Australia. They can order replacement parts. There is eBay stores that get Japanese stuff as well. You ask them and they find it. They are usually Americans living in Japan. Trust me I found way harder stuff to find using these suggestions.


----------



## c69ss396 (Nov 3, 2019)

Theslaking said:


> There is a Japanese version of the 726. Find out what it is and that should help you get the vtr harness. Email a shop in Australia. They can order replacement parts. There is eBay stores that get Japanese stuff as well. You ask them and they find it. They are usually Americans living in Japan. Trust me I found way harder stuff to find using these suggestions.


I'll look...


----------



## c69ss396 (Nov 3, 2019)

Theslaking said:


> There is a Japanese version of the 726. Find out what it is and that should help you get the vtr harness. Email a shop in Australia. They can order replacement parts. There is eBay stores that get Japanese stuff as well. You ask them and they find it. They are usually Americans living in Japan. Trust me I found way harder stuff to find using these suggestions.


I'd pay 150 for the harness without even thinking about it but I can't swallow this.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Eclipse...rentrq:384a295816e0a9cc32e77bdefff2b726|iid:1


----------

